# Big Boy Remotor?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone have any advice or ever repower the Rivarossi Big Boy? I have no idea on where to start.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry tyco man, I can't help. That sounds like one serious hear transplant. You got much bigger Kahuna's than I got.
-Art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I would look for a 'rossi motor of the same type.

Have you tried NWSL (Northwest Short Lines)?


----------

